# Canon 550EX [used] vs Yongnuo YN600EX-RT II [new]



## mukul (May 23, 2018)

Hi All,
What will be better choice for my 600D
Canon 550EX [used] or 
Yongnuo YN600EX-RT II [new]

550EX is selling @2/3rd - 1/2 price of YN600EX-RT II [new]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2018)

The 550 EX is long discontinued, and likely can't be repaired by Canon. Take that into account. You don't know its history or if its been repeatedly overloaded. In the USA, if I buy using many major credit cards, they double the warranty, so thats another consideration.
The downside to Yonguo is compatibility, every new Canon model seems to break compatibility, and its months before new firmware, if ever.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 24, 2018)

Hi mukul. 
I have both the 550EX and the YN600EX-RT II, since I got the YongNuo I have barely used the Canon flash, mostly because the RT system is far better than the optical remote system and I use 2 YN600’s with the YN-E3-RT. 
The 550 feels very well made, the YongNuo’s whilst appearing well made have a cheaper feel to the plastic, plus there were a few reports of broken battery doors early on (possibly the version 1). 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mukul (May 25, 2018)

What is "Supports Flash Settings by Camera Menu" and what are the advantages?

See at
https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Flash-Specifications.aspx?Flash=250&FlashComp=466
"Features Controllable from Flash" section


----------



## martinslade (May 25, 2018)

I just got the canon 580ex ii for £120 used and it's well made, silent fast charging and has metal foot that I like. Don't need RT tho.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 25, 2018)

Hi mukul. 
What this means is that when your camera has a page on the flash menu the camera and flash both speak fluent Canon and the flash will be controlled from the menu meaning things like the power, high speed sync, second curtain sync and more can be controlled without touching the flash. 
See page 180-181 in the (English) camera manual. 
I thought my 550EX was controllable from my 40D, though I may be wrong about that, for sure the YN600 plays nicely with my 7DII which I think has similar menus to your 600D

Edit. 
I have just checked and the 550EX only has flash exposure compensation available from the camera, the YN600 has full control to the extent of the cameras knowledge, for example on the 40D I can select the flash to be a master remote commander but only in optical mode because that is all the camera knows about but with the 7DII I can choose wireless or optical master! 
End edit. 

Cheers, Graham. 



mukul said:


> What is "Supports Flash Settings by Camera Menu" and what are the advantages?
> 
> See at
> https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Flash-Specifications.aspx?Flash=250&FlashComp=466
> "Features Controllable from Flash" section


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 28, 2018)

Yongnuo YN600EX-RT II!

Have you considered the Canon 430EX-RT III?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 28, 2018)

Hi Ah-Keong. 
Why, the YN600ex can be a master and slave and has a guide number of 60 but can be turned down to GN43 and is probably cheaper than a 430ex which can only be a slave and has a guide number of 43 but might be a bit lighter than the 600, you can’t turn it up to the GN of 60 though!

Cheers, Graham. 



Ah-Keong said:


> Yongnuo YN600EX-RT II!
> 
> Have you considered the Canon 430EX-RT III?


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2018)

The 550 EX is ancient history and has largely vanished into irrelevance. Don't buy it. 
Go with the Yongnuo or a top spec Godox.

-pw


----------



## Frodo (May 30, 2018)

I had a similar question a couple of months ago and considered getting a 580EX to add to my 430EXII. I sold my 430 EXII and bought the following Godox gear: TT685c, TT600, and XPro-C. All operate via radio, which is much more flexible and reliable than the optical control of the 550EX. Godox provides for seamless linking to studio flashes so I have my options open for the future, more so than with Canon. 

However, you should ask if these large flashes are overkill for your needs. The downside is their size. I also have a 270EX which is much smaller and discrete and allows bouncing (in landscape orientation only) and limited zoom. I find it sufficient for many non-professional purposes. Its the sort of flash I will through in my backpack in case I might need some light.


----------



## mihazero (Jul 31, 2018)

I would advise against 550EX. It only supports TTL, not TTL2. It does not support in camera setup of flashlight, same as much other flashes prior to 2011. Meaning You can not go into menu on camera to change parameters. My 430EX is the same.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Mihazero.
I believe the ETTL vs ETTL2 is determined by the camera and not the flash, but you are correct about the lack of control from the camera. I have the 550EX, a very nice flash but not a patch on a new YongNuo unit. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 31, 2018)

The Yongnuo, for RT if nothing else.

Jim


----------



## mihazero (Aug 7, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mihazero.
> I believe the ETTL vs ETTL2 is determined by the camera and not the flash, but you are correct about the lack of control from the camera. I have the 550EX, a very nice flash but not a patch on a new YongNuo unit.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Valvebounce,

In order to make sure I have downloaded 550EX manual and even checked on some websites and 550EX is e-TTL v1 compatible. That basicly means older metering compatiblity, no in camera options, camera gives flash less information so that it may make decision how much flash its needed. Dont get me wrong I used to own 550EX and back in the day it was stellar flash. It still is today, but more in a manual brick kind of way that can output a mountain of power. It is reliable and well made and if that is purpose yaaay 

ETTL and ETTL2 is decided by Type A, Type B and Type C camera compatibility. All cameras from 2012 and onwards are Type A and include 5 groups (a,b,c,d,e) and RT functionality. Ones from 2004 or somewhere around that time till 2012 are Type B (30D, 40D, 50D) and are still E-TTL2, but only have 3 groups and optical master slave. Type C are all cameras prior to that like EOS V and alike and are compatible with E-TTL version 1.

All EOS cameras are backward compatible, so 550EX will work on even newest camera, just wont measure light according to latest standard. Flash compensation should work from camera, due to nature of FC, but any other change wont.

I own YN600EX-II RT and i love it. I do have to moan about rubber gasket that is used to lock flash to camera ... those are such a flimsy design and get lost sooo easily. But other then that ... stellar flash.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi mihazero.
I guess the site I checked was wrong then, oh well c‘est la vie. 
I have a couple of the YN 600EX II RT a YN E3 RT and 2 of the YN E3 RX which allows my 550EX or Triopo flashes to be added to the RT mix, the RX can also be used as a remote trigger via the YN E3 RT either with or without a flash mounted giving the opportunity to point a flash where you want without the need for a stand. I too like the build and power of the 550 and I also have a complaint about the YN 600 units, but mine is the little flaps that cover the smaller ports don’t like to stay closed, particularly the bracket mounting hole and the power port give me most hassle! 

Cheers, Graham.



mihazero said:


> Hi Valvebounce,
> 
> In order to make sure I have downloaded 550EX manual and even checked on some websites and 550EX is e-TTL v1 compatible. That basicly means older metering compatiblity, no in camera options, camera gives flash less information so that it may make decision how much flash its needed. Dont get me wrong I used to own 550EX and back in the day it was stellar flash. It still is today, but more in a manual brick kind of way that can output a mountain of power. It is reliable and well made and if that is purpose yaaay
> 
> ...


----------



## applecider (Aug 7, 2018)

So the yongnuo is selling for $115 or so then you could get the 550 for $60-70 I take it.

I have three yongnuo and two canon 600 RTs, other than pesky battery door and occasional loose hot shoe connections the yongnuos perform well and I’d buy again. I haven’t tried the godex though but they are recommended by many.


----------



## mihazero (Aug 7, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> I too like the build and power of the 550 and I also have a complaint about the YN 600 units, but mine is the little flaps that cover the smaller ports don’t like to stay closed, particularly the bracket mounting hole and the power port give me most hassle!



I would use duct tape, mate one ... wrap it and problem solved


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 7, 2018)

Ah, not really! It would probably completely remove the covers the first time I had to unwrap it to put fresh batteries in it!  Plus I hate the way sticky tape always seem to ooze sticky from the edges and leave a residue when you remove it! 
I can live with these little issues as I’m not a pro using them every day, and all my flashes and triggers probably still cost less than one genuine Canon unit!
Now if I were a pro, unless someone tells me they have the same issues, I think it would be genuine Canon all the way!

Cheers, Graham.



mihazero said:


> I would use duct tape, mate one ... wrap it and problem solved


----------



## Kit. (Aug 7, 2018)

mukul said:


> What will be better choice for my 600D
> Canon 550EX [used] or
> Yongnuo YN600EX-RT II [new]


What exactly do you need flash for?

If all you need is a bounce flash or a single optical slave to your 600D built-in flash, 550EX will work just fine. If it works, of course.


----------



## mihazero (Aug 8, 2018)

Canon 600D can trigger both 550EX and YN600EX via popup flash as optical master. YN600EX even has S2 mode, that will allow it to be triggered by anything.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 8, 2018)

mihazero said:


> 550EX will work on even newest camera, just wont measure light according to latest standard.


Flashes don't measure light (or at lest not in E-TTL. They did it in A-TTL). They just pre-fire in their group. Then the camera measures the light and tells the group how strong it should fire.

Groups D and E are radio-only and likely aren't supported by 600D even with an RT master.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 8, 2018)

Kit. said:


> Groups D and E are radio-only and likely aren't supported by 600D even with an RT master.



I agree; a quick tinker with my 40D indicates that a YN600EX-RT II will trigger other RT lights given a couple of caveats:

ETTL and manual modes work but only for lights in groups A, B and C;
Multi I'm not sure works properly; and
Group works but only for manual mode for each group and only for A, B, C although it does allow different power settings.

The YN-E3-RT on legacy mode may be a partial workaround but that's another story. In any case I maintain that few extra bucks for RT triggering is worth it even if your current camera only partially supports it.

Jim


----------



## canonflashgeek (Jul 28, 2020)

Acording to me, Yongnuo YN 560 III is latest version of YN 560 series. It comes with lates updates like 2.4 GHz wireless radio receiver,zoom range of 24-105mm, full bounce and swivel lighting by moving unit to -7 to 90-degree tilt and 270-degree.
It has high flash intensity, contains battery input. It has built in receiver, S1 and s2 pre flash cancellation. You can get great feauters.


----------



## Maru (Jul 30, 2020)

I would say...dont use Yongnuo ...2 of my flashes broke battery door {which is common if you see in internet} and they simply declined to change or give me a part {so that i can figure out how to do it myself} ..so now they are going in trash... i am a dad and normal person so think how much time i charge the battery {and hence open the battery door for getting battery}... i have a basic canon 430EX...it never ever gave a problem in last 10 years....

Get used/discotinued/new Canon or something else..Yongnuo support was very rude

This is my personal experience..experts here can give some actual facts


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 9, 2020)

Rather than the Yongnuo, you might consider Godox or Flashpoint as you have a lot more compatible accessories and they are interchangeable with Canon and overheat also. Before I switched to Godox, I was using the Yongnuo with the Godox battery pack and it worked well except it overheated all the time and stopped working until it cooled down. Of course that would fit in with the R5. LOL That's what got me to switch is the overheating issue. Check the details for the maximum number of flashes before it overheats. Godox/Flashpoint will typically let you get almost 100 flashes in quick succession before it overheats and the Yongnuo would crap out at 10-20 (I don't remember the exact number). I do a lot of model photography and having the flash overheat right in the middle of things is a pain. Certainly the Godox/Flashpoint (they are the same) are more expensive but it's a one time purchase. If you just blew $7K on a R5 and lens, moving up to Godox will mean that you only have to eat dog food for another month.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 10, 2020)

If you can afford it, get a Godox V1. The round head makes beautiful light, and the flash can be charged via USB.
The accessory pack that you can buy has some very useful things in it that connect magnetically too.
Since getting one, I've basically stopped using my Canon flashes.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 8, 2020)

I'd recommend skipping the Yongnuo and moving to Godox or FlashPoint (same units). They are interchangeable (signal wise) with Canon and you don't have to do anything special to use them. For model photography when I typically shoot 1,000+ pictures in a session, I use the Godox AD-360 with the external PB-960 battery pack. Setting on AP at f8, the flash will throw out enough light to blind anyone within 20 feet and I get 1-2 second recharge times. Technically, it's supposed to give 500 flashes at full power but from experience, it will go a lot further than that as normally all flashes under TTL are not full power. I usually replace the battery at around 500-600 flashes to hold the recycle time down when it starts taking more than a couple of seconds to recharge. The battery part of the external pack just slides off and you can switch out the battery packs in less than a minute without disconnecting anything.

I've got two Yongnuo 660's (I think) but the problem with them is that the flash rapidly overheats and shuts down like an R5 in video mode. There is nothing worse than hitting the shutter release and the flash refusing to fire. It's been a while but the flash will shoot less than 20 flashes at full power in short order before overheating. My AD-360 is rated for about 80 full-power flashes before taking a coffee break and I've never had that happen during a model shoot.

If you insist on the Yongnuo, you can buy an adapter cable to connect to the Godox PB-960 battery pack ($150) and get instant recharge and rapid overheat! LOL I think the Yongnuo is a great flash especially since they are dirt cheap. If you don't have an occasion to require multiple flashes in short order, it's a good choice. I initially tried the Yongnuo a couple of years ago with the flash trigger and it was good but in actual practice, I couldn't stand the overheating problem. The Godox/Flashpoint is completely compatible with Canon EOS cameras and you can do anything that you can do with the Canon flash in TTL mode.

My setup when I do flash photography is a Godox AD-360 firing into an umbrella with the PB-960 hanging off the tripod. Using the Godox Xpro-C wireless trigger on the hot shoe, I can instantly change the lighting without wires right on the camera. On location with a lightweight tripod, it's easy to move around and being able to shoot at f8 minimizes out of focus and DOF issues. I normally shoot at ISO 100 and f8 on my R5 (1/200th shutter) and even firing into the umbrella, I can light up a room with no trouble. The AD360ii with a power pack is $500 and can work for both studio and fieldwork. You just spent $6-7K on an R5 system, what's another $500?


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 8, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> If you can afford it, get a Godox V1. The round head makes beautiful light, and the flash can be charged via USB.
> The accessory pack that you can buy has some very useful things in it that connect magnetically too.
> Since getting one, I've basically stopped using my Canon flashes.


I've looked at buying one of those but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I bought a Flashpoint Zoom Li-on R2 TTL On-Camera Flash Speedlight (V860II-C) to use as a small flash and really like it. With the popout batteries, it's easy to replace batteries and keep shooting. I typically use my AD360 which is 360 watt-seconds and reminds me of the old days with my Metz 202 potato mashers. That's the one thing I dislike on the AD360 is that it is heavy. If they would pull the capacitors and put them in the battery pack like the Metz, it would be much easier to use.


----------

